# Advice on Prostap



## GirlFromMars (Apr 20, 2009)

Hiya

Not sure if I am posting in the correct area, but here goes...

I am trying to host surrogate and am on the 2nd attempt. First time around I sailed through it with no problems, but this time I had feel absolutely shocking following the prostap jab.
I don't know why it's different this time but I am suffering with exhaustion, pain in the joints and muscles, and just generally under the weather. It has got worse over the 3 weeks since the jab.  

Can anyone relate to this and does anyone know if I will feel better once I begin progynova?

Thank you in advance and apologies if it's inappropriately placed in here!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I can remember Caroline having bad side effects, but as soon as she started the progynova she felt so much better 

Just give your clinic a ring, I am sure they will put your mind at ease 

Wishing you lots of luck !!

love Jo
x x x


----------

